# Bronte, 14 weeks doing puppy agility



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Awesome job Bronte!!!! You're a natural.......and so cute!!!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

What a wonderful video, bronte looks so happy!!


----------



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

Awesome... great dog.

Where do you have all the agility equipment? Is that a store or something?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She's so talented and beautiful. Love her energy.

It reminds of the kid who can read Shakespeare at age 2 while my kid is still pooping his pants. :uhoh:


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Beautiful! SO smart! Great job Bronte!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Bronte is so intelligent for a young girl and OH so beautiful!!!
Thanks for the video.........


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you for posting this! She's just beautiful and oh so smart!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! @Almanac - she goes to a place called "The Zoom Room" - a dog training place near my house - they have all the equipment. She adores agility.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a sweetie and so smart!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the video and Bronte's blog, she's such a doll.


----------



## NatnHoney (Mar 12, 2011)

What a great video and a very clever puppy!! Oh i hear a familiar Brit accent too


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

What a great video. Thanks for sharing it with us. Bronte is greaaaat and beautiful.
It looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Wow, I am impressed. She is great.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh she is cute. Love how she puppy pounces to sit on the table and turned from you to him for a treat...and the cutest puppy walk ever. A lot of confidence in that walk.


----------



## ERS113 (Feb 9, 2011)

First, your dog is absolutely georgeous. Second, great training. What a Golden will do for a treat. You have motivated me to take our training up a few levels. I have been satisfied with the basics for too long. Thanks


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone,

ERS113 - Basics are good! I made sure Bronte had the basics down first. I just had to do more with her agile brain (and mouth!) because it was clear she was getting bored with the basics. She picked EVERYTHING up so quickly! Part of me is VERY proud of her for being such a smarty pants, but part of me wishes she wasn't too smart for her own good. It's a challenge keeping her occupied! She's still only a puppy so her attention span isn't THAT long.


----------



## Eddie Walker (Mar 7, 2011)

What a clever, gorgeous girl! 

And I love the song too 

Oh AND she shares me birthday, just, ya know 25 years apart.


----------

